# 10th times my koi angelfish laid eggs in 3 months



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

This must be the 10th times my koi angelfish laid eggs.

Everytime, they ate all the eggs after 2 days of nursing them.

Let see what happens this time.

I am going to increase the temperature to 80F so the eggs will hatch a bit earlier.


Wayne.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck..... I have 2 pairs of German Blue Rams that are constantly laying eggs and eating them within 48 hours. Next time I'm putting the eggs in a tank by themselves to see what happens.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a problem. Your German Blue Rams eggs will get fungus growing on them very quickly.

You'll need to run water slowly over the eggs constantly.

I will just let nature work through the course.



Diztrbd1 said:


> Good luck..... I have 2 pairs of German Blue Rams that are constantly laying eggs and eating them within 48 hours. Next time I'm putting the eggs in a tank by themselves to see what happens.


----------

